# Religion and MBTI. A poll



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Atheist ISTJ. My ESTP father is about the most militant atheist I've ever seen. His issue is with the logical holes in religion, the way that others use it to manipulate people, and the way that it makes people make bad decisions. My ISTJ mother was raised a Catholic, but gradually became less and less religious until finally, she decided one day that she wasn't a Catholic anymore.

I think that I would have a very hard time becoming religious in the same way that religious ISTJs might have difficulty letting go of their beliefs, oddly enough. Denying all of the logical facts that I know—all of the reasons why I believe religion to be incorrect—would simply be impossible.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yu Narukami said:


> As an ENTJ, I do not believe in any religion.


 But you are extremely close to ESTJ. If ENTJs must be atheists, then ESTJs must too be religious dogmatists, so surely you yourself must be an agnostic? :wink:


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

INFJ or INTP, Gnostic (not any particular branch). But I tell people "agnostic atheist" most of the time, since I don't feel as though my real alignment can be communicated with much clarity to someone who doesn't already gravitate towards it, for lack of a better explanation.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I came here for a poll. I feel cheated. Can I talk to the manager?


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP deist here. Believe in God, just not the Christian concept of it.


----------

